
Apple - iPhone - A Guided Tour - dawie
http://www.apple.com/iphone/usingiphone/guidedtour.html
======
dawie
I am posting these links to videos about the iPhone to YC, because I think its
vary interesting to look at how Apple is creating insane hype about the
iPhone. It's interesting to see how they are releasing more videos and adverts
about it every couple of days...

